# Quivering speedo, tc-off, abs, and "brake" warning lights on, '07 Quest



## Farnorth (Jan 28, 2013)

I now have the TC-off, brake, and ABS lights illuminated on the dash of my 07 quest, and the speedo quivers up and down 2-3 mph at any speed setting. The front left hub assembly was replaces 3 months ago. When I jack up the front right wheel, and slowly spin the right wheel with the engine, the speedo is steady. When I jack up the left front wheel and spin the tire, the speedo variates at every speed.
I have inspected and cleaned the abs sensor at the hub. A local mechanic read my codes and says it reads the fault as the abs controller left front solenoid. This would mean I am in need of a 1500$ part!
My question is, if it was the solenoid acting up, why does my speedo vary? To me it sounds like the cable from the hub to the abs controller that is faulty. Also, when I look in the tiny hole where the sensor reaches in to the tone ring, I only see a smooth ring, not a notched ring as many other cars. My closest Nissan Dealer is a fair distance away, and would like to diagnose this before committing to a dealer visit.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

